# Credit check for Hertz rental via debit card.



## Road Rage Chap (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi all. Newly approved driver here.

Long story short: I have been out of the country for more than 20 years. I have no credit and was recently denied a credit card. I am assuming my credit score is bad because I have NO credit history.

I want to rent with Hertz. I have more than enough money on my debit for all the fees.

What should I expect at the rental place in regard to the credit check?

Should I just go straight with Hyre?

I only want to Uber about 2 months to make a bit of money and have a car while I am here.

Thanks alot for any replies.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I drive Lyft and have a car via Hertz in Boston.

A debit card was fine, no credit check, $50 deposit.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yeah your debit card should be fine as long as it's from a bank with a checking account.


----------



## Pronto (May 4, 2017)

Never assume anything. Go to credit karma and find out what your score is.

BTD, are they phasing hertz out?


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Not here in Chicago.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Pronto said:


> Never assume anything. Go to credit karma and find out what your score is.
> 
> BTD, are they phasing hertz out?


I left Lyft for Uber a few weeks ago, now returning to Lyft with a Hertz rental.

Instead of a $50 deposit in February, now it's $250 in Boston. Plus instead a day's notice or two, it was almost a week until a car was available in Boston.


----------

